# New Humi is locked and loaded



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a nice 50ct when I first joined here approx 1 month ago. I have since found the need to upgrade to larger one. I can't say I was not warned! I finished seasoning it this week and finally loaded it up. Now all I have to do is figure out what to smoke first.

I want to thank all of the great BOTLs on here for the top notch advice, superb knowledge and for making this such a great place to hang out. 

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats, it looks very nice.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice place to rest cigars. Let us know when you fill this one up and get another. Enjoy, it looks like you got some good smokes there.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice box, very nice stash!
Vinnie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful humi but there is a little more room in there. Keep shopping


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice...i need a bigger one too!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

that is a handsome humi. Lots of nice stuff on that bottom shelf too. Hmmm, San Cristobal may be calling me...


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice stash


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback. I am having a problem hopefully someone can answer for me. I seasoned the humidor following the all the usual steps, wipe it down with distilled, shot glass of distilled, monitor humidity, add humidifier w/ PG solution. Not at the same time, but it sat for 5-6 days. So, I add my sticks Friday and close 'er up. I check it again Sat morning and my humidity is at like 76/77%. I pull the humidifier out and it sits at a lovely 65%. I add the humidifier and boom right back up. I have never seen this before, then again this is my second humidifier. Any idea why the huge spike? Too much PG? Did I add my sticks too fast? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Confused in PA


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you calibrated the digi?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

What is that cigar wrapped in the white paper looking thing? (in the last pic). And what is it wrapped in? :???: Never seen anything like that before


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Have you calibrated the digi?


^^^^^ ?????


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

I have two digital hygros in there now. One is calibrated and the other is off but I know what the +/- on it is. They are reading consistently the same things. I do not know if it was because the humidifer was almost directly on top of the hygro?


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

jfserama said:


> What is that cigar wrapped in the white paper looking thing? (in the last pic). And what is it wrapped in? :???: Never seen anything like that before


That is an El Rey del Mundo. I am trying to figure out which exact one it is. It feels like tissue paper to me. A friend gave that to me and said he wanted me to smoke it and let him know what I thought. Otherwise when I get sticks from him, ex-rep for LFD, I get a thesis style explanation of each one. Great for newbs like me who are still trying to get their sense of taste working. I still smoke cigs and I head that really messes things up, palate wise.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

lwleaver said:


> I have two digital hygros in there now. One is calibrated and the other is off but I know what the +/- on it is. They are reading consistently the same things. I do not know if it was because the humidifer was almost directly on top of the hygro?


Probably does mess with it yeah.


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

After I stopped to think about it it makes sense for it to go off the chart if the humidifier is sitting that close. I was wondering if I place it on the bottom if I would get a reading too low? Damn you physics, why do you toture me so. 

I was wondering how any of you guys have your humis set up? Where do you put your humidifier in relation to your hygrometer?


----------

